# [Review] Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 280 - Neue AIO von Alpenföhn



## Jarafi (4. März 2021)

Die neue AIO aus dem Hause Alpenföhn ergänzt die Gletscherwasser-Serie mit einem 280-Radiator. Daneben kommen auch zwei 140-mm-Lüfter mit bis zu 2000 U/min zum Einsatz. Das Ganze für eine UVP von 185 Euro. Ich habe mir die Kühlung im Test angesehen, wie sie sich schlägt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kühler*
•    AMD AM4/AM3/FM2/FM1/TR4/sTRX4
•    INTEL LGA115x/1200 /2066 /2011-3/1366
•    Abmessungen 86 x 75 x 62mm
•    Pumpensockel: Kupfer
•    Gehäuse: schwarzer Kunststoff
•    Pumpe: Zwei-Kammern-Pumpe
•    Pumpendrehzahl. 1200-2550 U/min
•    Pumpenanschluss: 3-Pin
•    Pumpenvolt: 12 VDC
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt

*Radiator*
•    Abmessungen 282 x 120 x 27 mm
•    Material: Aluminium
•    Schlauchlänge: 400 mm
•    Schlauchsleeve: Ja/ Schwarz

*Lüfter*
•    Abmessungen 140 x 140 x 25 mm
•    Betriebsspannung 12
•    Lager: Hydraulisch
•    Drehzahl 500 – 2,000 RPM (PWM)
•    Luftstrom: 175,6 m³/h
•    Statischer Druck: 2,85 mm H2O
•    Stecker 4-Pin
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt

*Lieferumfang*
Alpenföhn liefert mit der  Gletscherwasser ein großes Zubehörpaket mit. Einziger Unterschied sind bei den Versionen jeweils die Radiatorgröße und somit die Anzahl der mitgelieferten Lüfter. Daneben gibt es wie angesprochen die AIO mit zwei Lüftervarianten, die sich in der Drehzahl unterscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ist im Paket:*
•    Fertig befüllte Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser
•    Zwei Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 aRGB 140 Lüfter
•    Einbauanleitung
•    Montagezubehör für alle gängigen Sockel & Lüfter
•    Tube Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
•    RGB-Empfänger mit SATA-Stromzufuhr
•    RGB-Fernbedienung
•    RGB-Weiche ( 4 x 3-Pin)
•    RGB-Anschlusskable für Pumpe mit Mainboards (3-Pin/ Gigabyte Snyc)
•    Lüfter PWM-Zweifach-Weiche
•    Logoplatten ( AMD, Thermal Grizzly, schwarz und durchsichtig)

*Die Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser*
Alpenföhn setzt bei der Gletscherwasser 280-mm-Radiator aus Aluminium in schwarz. Längs ist der Alpenföhnschriftzug ersichtlich. Ein Nachfüllport rundet den Radiator ab. Auch das Leak Free Design soll im Falle eines Lecks dafür sorgen, dass keine Kühlflüssigkeit austritt, der Druck im Kühlkreislauf wird dafür reguliert.Für Belüftung sorgen dann zwei 140-mm-Lüfter aus der Wing Boost 3 Serie von Alpenföhn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Besonderheit der Lüfter, diese bieten eine höhere Maximaldrehzahl, als die Handelsüblichen und sollten so für viel Leistung sorgen. An den Rahmen verfügen die Lüfter über Antivibrationspads. Jeder Lüfter wird zudem mit vier Schrauben am Radiator fixiert, zudem können je nach Wunsch die Lüfter auch gegen anderen 140-.mm-Lüfter ohne Probleme ausgetauscht werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch eine schicke ARGB-Beleuchtung der Lüfter als auch der Pumpeneinheit wird wie schon bei den anderen Varianten verbaut. Diese kann via Controller oder Mainboard angesteuert werden. Zudem können auf der Oberseite der Pumpe die Logoplatten einfach ausgetauscht oder auch nach eigenen Wünschen andere angefertigt werden. Der Austausch funktioniert kinderleicht mit ersichtlichem Ring.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein sehr schönes optisches Feature. Zwei 40 cm lange und schwarz ummantelte Schläuche führen dann vom Radiator zur Kühleinheit und werden dort mit zwei gelenkt im Kühlblock fixiert. Die gesamte Verarbeitung ist rundum sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Montage*
Die Gletscherwasser 280 wird mit einem Montagesystem von Alpenföhn montiert. Dabei müssen je nach Sockel die Bohrungen in der Multibackplate für AM3 oder LGA1200/115x mit den Bolzen und Abstandshaltern bestückt werden. Bei AM4 kommt die Retentionmodulbackplate mit anderen Schrauben zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die Kühleinheit selbst werden je nach Sockel die Montagebügel für Intel oder AMD montiert. Die Kühleinheit kann zudem je nach Montage der Sockelbefestigungen in alle vier Richtungen ausgerichtet werden. Bei TR4 und dem LGA2066 wird aufgrund der Sockelbeschaffenheit keine Backplate benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage geht einfach von der Hand, ansonsten hilft die Einbauanleitung. Zu beachten außerdem, für Radiator mit Lüftern werden in der Tiefe min. 53 mm Platz benötigt. Ein Schraubendreher ist hier hilfreich. Auch sehr schön, die Montagebügel wurden schwarz gehalten, so fallen sie beim Großteil der Mainbords nicht weiter optisch auf. Wie von AIOs bekannt, bleiben eure RAM-Slots frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem:*
•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
•    16GB KLEVV Fit DDR3
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 Bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 15 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Volllast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Kühlleistung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
Bei maximaler Drehzahl sind die Lüfter der Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 280 deutlich laut aus dem System hörbar, was Angesichtes der Drehzahl von bis zu 2000 U/min nicht verwundert. Die Pumpe hingegen hinterlässt einen sehr leisen Eindruck. Beim ersten Start oder auch nach einer längeren Pause vernimmt man ein kurzes und leisen Gluckern. Wer sehr nah rangeht vernimmt zudem ein leichtes Surren, was jedoch mit einem Abstand von einem halben Meter nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*
Mit der Gletscherwasser 280 bohrt Alpenföhn das eigene Portfolio bei AIOs mit einer sinnvollen Erweiterung auf. Eine brachiale Kühlleistung, die nahe an die 360-Version reicht ist wohl der Beste Punkt an der Kühlung. Daneben wissen ein großes Zubehörpaket, einfache Montage, Platz für hohen RAM, die austauschbare Logoplatte sowie auch die ARGB-Beleuchtung im Betrieb zu gefallen. Daneben macht auch die Pumpe einen sehr gut Eindruck und fällt im Betrieb nicht weiter auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin passt der 280-mm-Radiator sicher in kompaktere Gehäuse wo ein 360-mm-Radiator nicht passen könnte, bei aber fast identischer Leistung. Einzig negativ aufgefallen sind die lauten Lüfter bei maximaler Drehzahl, dieses Problem kann man jedoch durch das Runterregeln umgehen, verliert hier jedoch etwas an Kühlleistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 280 macht für ihre UVP von 184,90 eine super Figur und hält auch Hitzköpfige Prozessoren auf angemessenen Temperaturen.

*Positiv:*
•    Hervorragende Kühlleistung
•    Schicke & hochwertige Optik
•    Einfache Montage
•    Hoher Sockelsupport
•    Austauschbare Logoplatte
•    Logoplatte anpassbar
•    Pumpe Regelbar
•    Großes Zubehörpaket
•    Hervorragende Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare 140-mm-Lüfter
•    Hohe RAM-Kompatibilität
•    Pumpe sehr leise


*Negativ:*
•    Laut bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pedi (4. März 2021)

wie immer von dir ein guter und schöner test.
aber wie gut und wieviel blingbling sie sein und haben mögen-sie werden mich nie und nimmer von noctua weg locken können.


----------



## Cosmas (5. März 2021)

Schöner Gerät...da könnte ich ja glatt in Versuchung kommen, den B3BE zu ersetzen, nun da es die Teile endlich auch in 140er Formaten gibt, würde wunderbar unter den Deckel des H500M passen. 

Und laut wird die sicher nicht auf nem 3700X. 
Selbst mit PBO ist der mit 120W PP nichtmal ansatzweise in der Gegend eines FX9550, wenn da 1200RPM anliegen wird das viel sein.

Danke für den netten Test!


----------



## Jarafi (5. März 2021)

Bitte, freut mich


----------



## Basileukum (9. März 2021)

Schaut doch gut aus. Bin da immer noch nicht schlüßig, ob es da so ne Compactwasserkühlung im nächsten Sys, mal für die CPU wird. Die Lautheit kommt da aber bei mir noch vor der Kühlleistung, ob meine CPU jetzt kalt ist und 5 Grad weniger oder mehr hat, das ist mir reichlich egal. Ob der kleine Backofen unter meinem Tisch lauter schnurrt oder nicht, dagegen weniger.


----------



## MatthiasK76 (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den informativen Test. 

Liebäugele mit der 360er-Variante, da der Platz im Case vorhanden ist und man die drei Lüfter dann wohl langsamer drehen lassen kann. Damit sollte dann auch die Lärmbelästigung bei vergleichbarer Kühlleistung geringer ausfallen.


----------

